# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  brookside nisha

## westham

help i can remember she had affairs with max jerome mike and gary but i cant remember details can anyone help

----------


## Chris_2k11

Mike and Max?? I can't remember that?  :Searchme:

----------


## westham

it was after they moved the show

----------


## melmarshall858

I remember the affairs with Gary and Jerome clearly but i really don't think it ever happened with Mike or Max i watched it right to the end.

----------


## westham

aparentley mikes was in hias cab and max was when max had just sacked racheal for stealing and then she caught them and she blackmailed them

----------

